# Structural requirements for Storages Racks



## Papio Bldg Dept (Jun 20, 2011)

I know there is a section of the IBC (I am using the 2006, but 2009 references are just as helpful) that dictates at a certain point when storage racks need to be anchored and/or engineered for their design loads, but I am not able to find the section.  Having a case of the Mondays.  Any help is appreciated.  Thanks in advance.


----------



## Builder Bob (Jun 20, 2011)

1613.1 of the 2006 IBC ---- redirects you to ASCE-07


----------



## mtlogcabin (Jun 20, 2011)

2009 IBC

1707.5 Storage racks and access floors.

Periodic special inspection is required during the anchorage of access floors and storage racks 8 feet (2438 mm) or greater in height in structures assigned to Seismic Design Category D, E or F.

2208.1 Storage racks.

The design, testing and utilization of industrial steel storage racks made of cold-formed or hot-rolled steel structural members, shall be in accordance with the RMI/ANSI MH 16.1. Where required by ASCE 7, the seismic design of storage racks shall be in accordance with the provisions of Section 15.5.3 of ASCE 7, except that items (1), (2) and (3) of Section 15.5.3 of ASCE 7 do not apply when the rack design satisfies RMI/ANSI MH 16.1.


----------



## Papio Bldg Dept (Jun 20, 2011)

Builder Bob said:
			
		

> 1613.1 of the 2006 IBC ---- redirects you to ASCE-07


Thanks BB.  15.5 NONBUILDING STRUCTURES SIMILAR TO BUILDINGS, 15.5.3, Steel Storage Racks is what I was having trouble finding.  I thought there was something specifically in the IBC, Chapter 16, that mentioned Storage Racks, but that appears to be only referencing the ASCE 7 in several sections, including the one you listed.  Thanks again.


----------



## Papio Bldg Dept (Jun 20, 2011)

mtlogcabin said:
			
		

> 2009 IBC1707.5 Storage racks and access floors.
> 
> Periodic special inspection is required during the anchorage of access floors and storage racks 8 feet (2438 mm) or greater in height in structures assigned to Seismic Design Category D, E or F.
> 
> ...


The language is a little bit different in the 2006, but essentially the same.  Thanks again for your quick response.  Good to know I wasn't seeing things.


----------



## Builder Bob (Jun 21, 2011)

In the old days of IBC (2000), this information was printed into the code books...as time progressed and more money was wanted - it became a referenced manual  ( 1 of over 525 +/- referenced standards in chapter 45 of the 2006 IBC)


----------



## steveray (Jun 21, 2011)

Depending on the scope of the job and building, we might have them use a DP as a special inspection.....or manufacturers engineering...


----------



## FyrBldgGuy (Jun 22, 2011)

The last good reference to storage racks other than going to ASCE-7 was in the old UBC.

Although I have made a number of presentations on the collapse of a Rack Storage Building, there have not been any improvements regarding protection of racks due to damage or design to prevent a catosprophic event.

http://www.biztimes.com/news/2003/3/21/the-quad-collapse


----------

